# Hail Storm 4-6-10 West Michigan



## aussiedog3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Severe thunderstorms with hail rolled through West Michigan this morning.  Kinda scary at times.

Pictures are front porch, driveway, backyard and deck.

This is the most hail I have seen in 40+ years in the area.  We are a big 9 iron from Lake Michigan.


----------



## man of stihl (Apr 7, 2010)

:bug: My goodness that would leave a mark or two if ya got caught out in it!!


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 7, 2010)

aussiedog3 said:
			
		

> Severe thunderstorms with hail rolled through West Michigan this morning.  Kinda scary at times.
> 
> Pictures are front porch, driveway, backyard and deck.
> 
> This is the most hail I have seen in 40+ years in the area.  We are a big 9 iron from Lake Michigan.



aussiedog, Lake Mi is a big one. Where along the lake are you? 
No hail here, just raining cats and dogs right now. Weird expression.
Excellent pics!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 7, 2010)

Big 9 iron for me is 135 yards ,  
You must be real close to lakefront property

Cool pics


----------



## raybonz (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL nice hailstones... Looks like a hardhat area to me!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2010)

I saw a tornado warning down by Jackson. Those were some wicked looking storms as they moved from west to east across the state. Fortunately that was south of us. We did get some heavy rain though.  I saw several reports of good rainfall and 2.34" was the most, but that also was in a short time frame. It came down pretty hard.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 8, 2010)

Doh! Just looked at your sig., and got where you are. Definition of sometimers: sometimes you remember, sometimes you don't, and sometimes you pay attention, and ..........well, you know.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy crap! I was in Holland Michigan back in '87. I visited a friend at Hope College.


----------



## stee6043 (Apr 8, 2010)

It's amazing how localized that was.  No hail just 10 miles north of GR but there was some hail in GR and points west.  And now we have snow to the North today!  Gotta love Michigan...


----------

